# About.com- Self-Care Treatment of IBS-D



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

As you all probably know all too well, your doctors are pretty limited as to what they can offer you to deal with your IBS symptoms. Due to this fact, one of the earliest articles I wrote for this site had to do with self care for constipation. So, it is a little puzzling to me why it has taken me this long to write a self-care article for diarrhea-predominant IBS (IBS-D). In my defense, I think that at the time, medication options for easing constipation were so few and far between, that I felt that constipation predominant IBS (IBS-C) sufferers needed tips for dealing with their symptoms on their own. To continue in my admittedly weak defense, it seemed at the time as if doctors did have more things in their "black bags" to help ease the symptoms of IBS-D.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

